# لا تندم ....



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.

لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم شىء

لا تندم على جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية رفض الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت السبب فى خسارتها

لا تندم على فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت لم تصنع فيها خيرا

لا تندم على غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.

• لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا يعرف ان يحب.

عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شىء ... ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك
عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه

أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد .... ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقى

عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها ... ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها
عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها ... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه الشافيه

عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل .... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله يبتسم لك
وعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه... تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك ودعاك بأسمك

وتذكر دائمآ انه أينما ذهبت ....ومهما فعلت .... فأن الله الضابط الكل . يعلم عنك كل شئ ثق فى حبه لك أحبـــــــك أحبــــــــك يا يسوع أحبــــــــك فانت موضوع حبى يا كل الحب​


----------



## مينا 188 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*

*عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شىء. ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك

عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه

أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد .... ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقى

عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

دول اصعب اربع حاجات ونحن نثق ان راعى الخراف لا يترك خرافه مهما طال الوقت 

شكرا جوجو بجد بجد بجد موضوع حلوووووووووووووو جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



مينا 188 قال:


> *عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شىء. ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك*​
> 
> *عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه*​
> *أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد .... ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقى*​
> ...


*شكرا على مرورك يا باشا*
*نورتنى بأمانة*
*ربنا يديم تواصلك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



> وتذكر دائمآ انه أينما ذهبت ....ومهما فعلت .... فأن الله الضابط الكل . يعلم عنك كل شئ ثق فى حبه لك أحبـــــــك أحبــــــــك يا يسوع أحبــــــــك فانت موضوع حبى يا كل الحب


 
بجد انا عاجزه عن التعليق
مواضيعك رائعه الجمال هادفه المعني
ربنا يباركك وتمتعنا بمواضيعك الجميله علي طول​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*

انا لن اندم ابدا لو قرات هذا الموضوع الاف المرات
من جمال الموضوع
ربنا يباركك يا جوجو
و تمتعنا كده كمان و كمان​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> بجد انا عاجزه عن التعليق
> 
> مواضيعك رائعه الجمال هادفه المعني
> 
> ربنا يباركك وتمتعنا بمواضيعك الجميله علي طول​


*مش هقدر اقول غير شكرا على مجاملتك الحلوة دى *
*بس انتى اللى عيونك جميلة منشان هيك بتشوفى كل شيء جميل *
*ربنا يخليكى *
*ومايحرمنيش من تواصلك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> انا لن اندم ابدا لو قرات هذا الموضوع الاف المرات​
> من جمال الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك يا جوجو
> 
> و تمتعنا كده كمان و كمان​


*انا بقى عمرى ما هندم طول مانتم معايا بتشجعكم المستمر وروحكم الحلوة*
*ربنا ينور طريقكم*
*ويبارك حياتكم*
*ميرسى للمرور يا فيينا *
*نورتى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



> عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها ... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه الشافيه




فى غايييييييييييييييه الروعه ياجوجو 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



kokoman قال:


> فى غايييييييييييييييه الروعه ياجوجو
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل*
*نورت *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*

*موضوع رائع فعلا ومتميز *
*ميرسي ليك يا جوجو*
*كلمات مهمه ومفيده*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع فعلا ومتميز *​
> 
> *ميرسي ليك يا جوجو*
> *كلمات مهمه ومفيده*​
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة يا ميرو*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*

هناك مقوله رائعه وهى (لا يصح البكاء على اللبن ا لمسكوب ) بمعنى أن الندم لا يفيد بل  انه بيضيع الفرص ويهبط العزيمه ويلهينا عن المحاولة مره اخرى  فلا أحد ينجح من أول مره فكثيراً ما نحتاج أن نحاول مرات لنفوز بما نسعى وراءه .
ميرررسى يا جوجو على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*



Dona Nabil قال:


> هناك مقوله رائعه وهى (لا يصح البكاء على اللبن ا لمسكوب ) بمعنى أن الندم لا يفيد بل انه بيضيع الفرص ويهبط العزيمه ويلهينا عن المحاولة مره اخرى فلا أحد ينجح من أول مره فكثيراً ما نحتاج أن نحاول مرات لنفوز بما نسعى وراءه .
> ميرررسى يا جوجو على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


*ميرسى ليكى اانتى يا مشرفتنا الجميلة*
*بجد نورتى*
*مشاركاتك دى  هى اللى بتدينا الدفعة للأمام ديما*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم ....*

*نورت يا وليم بمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*






​ 
لا تندم على 
اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا 
الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.​ 






​ 
لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة 
تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم 
شىء​ 





​ 
لا تندم على جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية رفض 
الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت السبب فى 
خسارتها​ 






​ 


لا تندم على فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا 
افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت
لم تصنع فيها خيرا​ 






​ 
لا تندم على 
غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها 
انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.​ 






​ 


لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن 
حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا 
يعرف ان يحب.​ 






​ 


عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن 
شىء ... ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك
عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك 
بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه​ 






​ 


أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى 
بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد ....
ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما 
بقى




​ 

عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله 
يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى​ 


عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها 
... ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها​ 




​ 


عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى 
رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها .... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه 
الشافيه​ 
عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل ..... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله 
يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك 
وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم
شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله 
يبتسم لك​ 




​ 


وعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه... تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك 
ودعاك بأسمك​ 
وتذكر دائما انه أينما ذهبت ..ومهما فعلت ... فأن الله الضابط 
الكل يعلم عنك كل شئ..... ثق فى حبه لك.......​ 
ضع أمام عينيك قول الرب " أنا 
هو الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك"​ 





خاص بــــ:download:ــــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †​ 




​


----------



## *malk (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*




> لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة
> تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم
> شىء
> ...


 
رووووووووووووووعة ياكوكو
عن جد رائع
ميرسىىىى


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



keky قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة ياكوكو
> عن جد رائع
> ميرسىىىى​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كى كى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


>


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك ياميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا كوكو 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا كاندى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## snygg (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

" أنا 
هو الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك"
شكراااااا عالموضوع الرائع عاشت الايادي.


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا  snygg
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*شكرا"
اخي كوكو مان
نصائح رائعة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا كليم 
 نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## merna lovejesus (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

بجد موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا ميرنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



> عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله
> يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا دونا
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*ولا  تندم ان  لم يشارك الاعضاء  في  الموضوع

شكرا كوكو مان على  الندم

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

*لا تندم فهذا افضل*




هذا افضل ثق


*لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا الاهتمام 
عن شخص كان يحتاجه.



*لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة تعلمت 
منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله 
دون ان تتعلم شىء



*لا تندم على جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية 
رفض الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت 
السبب فى خسارتها



*لا تندم على فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا

فهذا افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت لم تصنع فيها خيرا



*لا تندم على غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا

افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها انت فى حق شخص 
و لم يغفرها لك.



•* لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن حولك و لو لم يعرفوا 
ان يبادلوك بمثله
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا يعرف ان يحب.



*عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شىء ...

ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك

عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ، 
أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه



*أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى بسرعه دون ان تحصل 
على ما تريد .... ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقى

*عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب ....
ثق ، ان الله يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

*عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها ...
ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها

*عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى رأسك ،

ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها ... 
ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه الشافيه

عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل ....
تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله يهمس فى أذنك 
وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام ....
تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك وعندما يمتلىء
قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله يبتسم لك
وعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه...
تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك ودعاك بأسمك

وتذكر دائما انه أينما ذهبت ..ومهما فعلت ..
فأن الله الضابط الكل يعلم عنك كل شئ.....
ثق فى حبه لك.......

ضع أمام عينيك قول الرب " أنا هو الرب إلهك الممسك 
بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك"

أحبـــــــك أحبــــــــك يا يسوع أحبــــــــك 
فأنت موضوع حبى يا كل الحب...............



منقووول




​


----------



## علي مزيكا (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع والرب يعوض تعبك محبه


----------



## وليم تل (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

شكرا بطرس
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

*موضوع رائع جدا


شكرا بطرس​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



> *لا تندم على فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
> 
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت لم تصنع فيها خيرا
> 
> ...



*موضوع اكثر من رائع 

ربنا يعوضك يا بطرس​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

رائع يا بطرس

شكرا  على الموضوع

سلام المسيح


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



علي مزيكا قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع والرب يعوض تعبك محبه


 
شكرا لمرورك يا اخى

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بطرس
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​




شكرا لمرورك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *شكرا بطرس*​




شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

•* لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن حولك و لو لم يعرفوا
ان يبادلوك بمثله
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا يعرف ان يحب.

*جميل موضوعك يا بطرس*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى كتير


----------



## john2 (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

*شكرا جدا*


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا بطرس*​




شكرا لمرورك رجعا ليسوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



كليمو قال:


> رائع يا بطرس
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



swety koky girl قال:


> •* لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن حولك و لو لم يعرفوا
> ان يبادلوك بمثله
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا يعرف ان يحب.
> 
> *جميل موضوعك يا بطرس*


 

شكرا لمرورك يا سويتى كوكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ناوناو (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

موضوع اكثر من رائع
شكرا ليك بطرس وربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*

_جميل يا بطرس موضوعك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## botros_22 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى كتير


 
شكرا لمرورك يا ميرنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



john2 قال:


> *شكرا جدا*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا john2

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



ناوناو قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> شكرا ليك بطرس وربنا يباركك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا اختى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل يا بطرس موضوعك​_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​




شكرا لمرورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2010)

*حلوة خالص

ربنا يباركك

+++*​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا الك انت اخى الغالى لمرورك الطيب
نورتنى
اتمنالك تواصل دايم
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي جوجو*​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*كل الشكر الك يا روكا لمرورك الجميل
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك

*​


----------

